# Stromsparender Server PC gesucht!



## mc_gyver (9. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich suche eigentlich einen PC, um die 200-300 Mhz der so wenig wie möglich Strom frisst! Er soll mit Linux bestügt werden und 24h am Tag laufen. 
Vieleicht habt ihr ja ein Tipp, ob es eine Firma gibt die sich drauf spezialiseirt hat Stromsparende Server PC's zu basteln. Oder ob es sinnvoll ist einen alten laptop dafür zu nehmen! 
Bei einem Laptop bin ich mir aber nicht sicher ob der die Sauerbealstung durchsteht und wirklich so viel Strom spart.

Vieleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Ideen, danke schonmal mc


----------



## max (10. Mai 2004)

Für was brauchst du den Server?

Ich würde mal sagen so ein alter 200 MHz Rechner kostet nicht viel und ist ideal für so was.

Ich hatte mal so einen bei mir als Webserver laufen, zum ausprobieren meiner Seiten, hatte keine Probleme damit.

Und ein Freund von mir hat in wircklich als Webserver Laufen und der läuft schon seit über einen Jahr ohne Probeleme durch.

Ich weiß zwar nicht wies mit dem Stromverbrauch aussieht aber ich glaube nicht das so ein teil recht viel Strom braucht.


----------



## mc_gyver (10. Mai 2004)

Genauso was soll er machen bzw. macht gerade.
Es läuft ein apache, mysql, dsl-router, print-server, ein mailserver ist noch geplant.
Momentan läuft ja ein 200 Mhz Rechner. Aber ich befürchte ebend der braucht zu viel Strom, bzw. gibt es Stromsparendere möglichkeiten!


----------

